# TSW Wheel and Package special at Achtuning, starting at $549-set!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

The wheels we have on this special deal are the TSW Catalunya and the TSW Volcano, both have "hyper black" centers with polished lips.
These would need 15-20mm spacers to fit the allroad.
Catalunya (18x9.0" shown, 18x8.0" has maybe 1/4" less lip)
















We have the Catalunya available in the following sizes:
18x8.0" ET 35 _5x100_ *$549-set* - (Audi MkI TT or VW MkIV) (25.60lbs est)
18x8.0" ET 32 5x112 *$549-set* - (Audi A4, S4, A6, A8, MkII TT and others) (25.60lbs)
18x9.0" ET 35 _5x100_ *$549-set* - (Audi MkI TT or VW MkIV) (25.65lbs est)
18x9.0" ET 30 5x112 *$549-set* - (C5 A6 4.2, C5 S6, V8Q) (25.65lbs)
------------------------------------------------
19x8.0" ET 35 _5x100_ *$649-set* - (Audi MkI TT, VW MkIV) (27.60lbs est)
19x8.0" ET 32 5x112 *$649-set* - (Audi A4, S4, A6, A8, MkII TT and others) (27.60lbs est)
19x8.0" ET 45 5x112 *$649-set* - (Audi A3, VW MkV) (27.60lbs est)
------------------------------------------------
Volcano (19x8.0" Shown, 18" has the same amount of lip)
















We have the Volcano available in the following sizes:
18x7.5" ET 32 _5x100_ *$549-set* - (Audi MkI TT, VW MkIV) (22.15lbs est)
18x7.5" ET 32 5x112 *$549-set* - (Audi A4, S4, A6, A8, MkII TT and others) (22.15lbs)
18x7.5" ET 42 5x112 *$549-set* - (Audi A3, VW MkV) (21.90lbs est)
------------------------------------------------
19x8.0" ET 32 _5x100_ *$649-set* - (Audi MkI TT, VW MkIV) (24.15lbs est)
19x8.0" ET 32 5x112 *$649-set* - (Audi A4, S4, A6, A8, MkII TT and others) (24.15lbs)
19x8.0" ET 42 5x112 *$649-set* - (Audi A4, A6 2.8 and 3.0, A8, MkII TT and others) (23.90lbs est)
Wheels can be combined with tire orders from tire Rack as well.
Packages will be mounted and balanced free of charge. Shipping for a set of 4 wheels ranges from $50 (WA) to $120 (FL), 4 Wheels+Tires ranges from $80 to $190.
Please call to order as these are not listed online, 1-877-722-4886, 425-895-0000


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: TSW Wheel and Package special at Achtuning, starting at $549-set! ([email protected])*

TSW Volcano: 18x7.5" ET 42 5x112 $549-set - (Audi A3, VW MkV) (21.90lbs est)
These are now sold out!


----------

